# Too many choices!



## chichi_power (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm going to make this short and try not to ask too many questions b/c I can see that I can more than likely find the answers in other threads. 

Question 1: For all natural food, are there specific ages? For the cheaper dog foods, they have food for adults and food for puppies. I was told with all natural food, there are no specific ages. Since it's all natural its got all the vitamins and supplements all stages of dogs need. Is this true?

Question 2: I want the best for my dogs and all natural is expensive. What is the cheaper way to feed all natural. Should I just make my own food? I know I would have to get all the vitamin supplements and such. I dabbled in it with my older dog for a while and she did REALLY well on the home-made diet. But, like I said, its expensive. 

I am so frustrated! UGGGHHH!!! :banghead: These are tough choices.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

That's why I went with premade raw and Fromm kibble. Stella & Chewies and other companies make premade. ZiwiPeak is another one. Now, since I am in a financial bind, I am feeding only Fromm. I give them something on top, like a bit of shredded cheese, a little milk, meat from dinner.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I feed ZiwiPeak and raw meat and bones and it works out quite cheap for us because we buy the raw meat from the Asian markets for about $6 a kg and only feed about 30g of raw per dog per day so 1kg lasts for ages. They get chicken wing tips a few times a week as a treat and I get them for about $0.80 a kg because no one wants them. Organ meat is also usually cheap so if you can get your dogs to eat it raw go for it (only one of mine does) but in small quantities. i also give them a free range egg about once a week which costs me nothing because my mum has chickens. I also feed the dogs any freezer burnt meat I dig up from the back of the freezer and any skin or fatty off cuts of meat that we are having (before its cooked). Just look far and wide for any sources of cheap meat, pick up bulk packs on sale and freeze, you can even feed tinned fish that's on sale at the supermarket as long as its only canned in water. As long as you are feeding one meal a day of a nutritionally balanced good quality kibble (5 star) you don't need to worry about trying to perfectly balance the raw, just make sure you have a mix of red meat and white meat or fish and eggs.


----------

